# Puppy hates the crate



## SunnyDae (Jan 18, 2014)

My wife and I just brought home our Vizsla puppy yesterday and it has been an interesting ride so far and it hasn't even been 24 hours. Neither of us have ever tried crate training before, but after recommendations from many friends and family (and the internet) we decided we were going to give it a try. I have been scouring this forum and others for all the information I could find, but I wanted to get some opinions on whether the behavior we're seeing is normal and if we're doing anything terribly wrong.

To start, we have been trying to make sure all naps are done in the crate with the door open. she easily falls asleep in our arms or laps when she's tired and we've been trying to carry her to her crate and let her walk in on her own, but this hasn't exactly been easy. She seems to have no interest in any napping spot except us. She has done it a few times and we praised her a lot for it. Earlier today she would go in for food, but then would just turn and come right back out. What should I do in this scenario? Should I just keep getting her to go back in and praising her? I don't think I should force her to stay, but it's very tempting.

Last night we put her in her crate after she had fallen asleep in our arms and she slept fine....for about 45 minutes. Then it was howling and crying like crazy for about an hour straight. After that she fell asleep and didn't make another sound until I woke her up around 5:15am. We went straight outside and she went potty. Since last night then though she has been very reluctant about the crate. When she thinks she's going to be put in there she will start crying. She is very good about bladder control, but I'm worried she's going to develop separation anxiety when I have to go to work and leave her in her crate for 4 hours before I can come home to let her out for lunch. Is she going to developed a hatred of her crate and possible personality disorders?? 

I've been home all day today and so far it has been 1 hour of nonstop energy for every 1 hour of sleep and I'm worried about what she's going to do without any way to get that energy out until we get home. We are putting nyla-bones and water in there with her along with a blanket from the breeder that her and her littermates slept on and an unwashed shirt of mine. 

Please help with any info, opinions, suggestions!

Thank you!!


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Just stay the course.... Crate training will help to PREVENT separation anxiety... Try finding some treats your pup likes, and while playing with him/her just toss a couple in there, so she learns good things are found in the crate....or even do training where she goes into the crate for a second and then comes out and gets a treat..maybe occasionally shut the door for a second and then open.... There is no one answer here, but you will need to figure out a good way to make going into the crate fun. Don't let your anxiety telegraph onto the dog about the crate. Try freezing yogurt or peanut butter mixed with kibble in a kong and putting that in there with her...She only gets it when she goes in her crate - soon she'll be begging for you to leave so she can get a frozen kong...

The pup should view the crate as her "home" and safe haven...and all good things are found in the crate...

Also have her go into crate for times other than just times when the pup will be left in there for a duration....as mentioned above....incorporate the crate into playtime too....just like chasing a ball...figure out a game the pup to into the crate and then get rewarded...

At 24 hrs into this adventure, expect little...you just took the pup away from everything it knew...of course it will be scared out of its mind, but will find comfort in a routine so stay consistent. At day 3 or so expect maybe even a worse situation as now the pup is getting more comfortable with its surroundings and is probably learning quickly how crying will get its humans to do things for it....

Don't focus so much on the "now", but the on the future and the benefits the pup will have. Focus on what you know...the pup is safe, and although crying the pup isn't in pain (save the occasional need to go potty), the pup is just expressing its disapproval.

Separation anxiety is created by never teaching the pup to be alone or how to play by itself. i.e. being home all summer with a new pup and suddenly every one leaves as now the kids are in school etc and the pup freaks out as you never taught the dog its OK to be left alone for a while. 

What you are doing will not cause separation anxiety...you are doing a good thing by teaching the pup from start that the Crate/being left alone for periods, will be the norm and more importantly that it'll be OK..and the pup can stand on its own 4 paws.....Sometimes the pup will cry bloody murder, it will soon learn that the crying antics don't work (unless you fall victim to the puppy face and let the pup out - and thereby worsen the situation), and will miraculously just stop. 

The pup doesn't really care if crying or sitting and waiting patiently will get them out...they will do whatever behavior works for them - its up to you decide which behavior you let them do...

Nate


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

also...I think i got my pup on a saturday, and by monday whether she liked it or not, she was in her crate for a few hours in the morning and afternoon, as I had to go to work and would stop home at lunch. During the lunch hr, i would let her run around, play, do some training etc...tire her out, and then in the evenings, all the time was largely devoted to the pup as they need almost constant attention at this stage...within a few days her sleeping schedule/activity schedule adopting the consistent schedule I kept with her. Each time I left her in the crate, I gave her a frozen kong, that occupied her for a some time while I was gone. 

by the way - thats a great first night for your pup....stay course and each night will get better and better... I think my pup slept through the night by day 3...

Nate


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

some good literature....

http://www.dogstardaily.com/

There is a free download there "After I get my puppy"...GREAT info in this....you may have to sign up, but its free...

Nate


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Just stick with it! It's completely normal. You're actually lucky she only barked for an hour at night  Our V screamed/barked/howled/flailed around in his crate the first few nights. He was reluctant to go in it during the daytime as well. It does get better if you don't give in. Dexter is completely fine with his crate now and lays down to fall asleep almost before I've got the door shut!

One other thing that worked for us was to put a stuffed animal in the crate that was roughly the size of a littermate. I was worried he'd chew it up, but he just cuddled with it until he was about 4 months and really teething. By then he didn't need it anymore!

We also practiced leaving the room and disappearing from view a lot when Dexter was UNcrated. So for example, go to the laundry room. Shut the door with the pup on the other side. You will know the pup's not getting into trouble b/c most likely they will be sitting outside the door crying for you. As soon as the crying stops, re-enter the room. Don't praise the puppy, just act as if nothing has happened. This helps them realize if you're gone, you will come back, and it's not a big deal. Eventually that gets transferred to the crate.

Like SuperV said, all this actually PREVENTS separation anxiety down the road, even if it's upsetting to her now.


----------



## SunnyDae (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you guys all so much for the feedback. This makes me feel infinitely better about the situation. I found a treat that she really likes and got her to go in there and just pass out pretty easily just about 15 minutes ago after doing some sit/lay training. 

I'm going to try all your suggestions in the next few days. Thank you guys again. 

Uh oh it sounds like the dryer just woke the sleeping bear....wish me luck


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dextersmom, good idea on the large stuffed animal we did that as well and tuck loves carrying and sleeping with his fox. 
After the first day we noticed tuck really didn't seem to need the blanket that the breeder had. We used one of my sweatshirts that I had worn and he seemed to settle down in his kennel easier with our scent than the scent from his litter.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Personally crate training is worth the time invested ten fold. Just like human babies they're all diff. But the end goal is the same... Everyone gets a good nights sleep. Tweek your needs but give it time. Firm believer in crate on a diff floor level and ear plugs if light sleeper. It does work out after a rough sev nights. Some longer some shorter. You'll be glad you rode it out. And a setback is no biggie. Start over. We all do it! And as someone awhile ago said thank you's & gifts for close neighbors for riding it out too. Best of luck sweet dreams to all new owners and pups


----------



## SunnyDae (Jan 18, 2014)

Just a little update. We're now going on night 4, so we're crossing our fingers that the crying ends a little faster tonight. It was only about a half hour last night. Her crate is in a separate room across the house and she has a ticking clock in there with her. We have been closing our door and turning a box fan on to drown out her cries. She has yet to have an accident in her crate at night and hasn't needed to be taken out, so I'm pretty sure we're lucking out there. 

Here are my questions/concerns though... 3 times today she made a very small puddle in different part of the house and all were shortly after being out for a potty break. Is this something to be concerned about and is it a sign of something?

Also, she still pretty much hates her crate. She'll eat in there without complaints and we can even get her to occasionally nap in there, but it usually requires us to coax her in there and then we'll sit and pet her till she can't keep her eyes open any more. Sometimes we can walk out and she'll stay, but only if she's extremely tired. Most of the time as soon as we stand up and walk out she comes following behind us. Does this seem to be about right after 3 days? At night or when we go to work, the second we touch the crate door she starts screaming. Is it better, worse, or irrelevant whether we wait for her to fall asleep before we shut the door? I'm worried that if she's asleep and then wakes up with the door closed she'll feel like she's being trapped.

My final question is about napping. She ALWAYS wants to nap in our arms or laps. There's no place she'd rather be. We have been resisting the urge to let her actually fall asleep on us even though it's so adorable that it's really hard to stop. We feel like we're missing out on her cutest stages and would love to let her fall asleep on us, but don't want to ruin all our training for good. Would it be bad to let her occasionally nap on/with us until she is happy in her crate? Will it ruin all the training we've doing? Will it ever be ok to let her nap next to us or on us?

Any suggestions or advice would be very appreciated!!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Stay the course with night crating. You'll be grateful. Enjoy puppy snuggle time too. You never get that time back . We all need the lovin. Accidents happen, I took Blaze out religiously every 45min for first few mos. Remember to clean up mess really well if accident happens so the scent isn't there. Blaze doesn't fit in my lap nearly as well at 6 mos. Enjoy, your doing great!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Those first weeks were so incredibly tiring, but it is SO worth it for the payback further down the line. Morris had accidents, just clean them up with proper dog wee cleaner and it will prevent the pup thinking that's their new loo. Then let them out more frequently.

Morris took ages to put up with the crate. Try making the most incredible Kong you can concoct, let the pup sniff it then put it in the crate with the pup on the outside, door shut. The pup may even ask to go in the crate. We first got Morris to spend slightly longer in the crate happily while we were having dinner just a metre away. We ignored him completely, eating through any wailing,, then when we was quiet he was let out. Not the most relaxing mealtime for us, but taught him the crate didn't always mean we were leaving him, just that he had to wait to be let out.

Good luck, and really enjoy those puppy cuddles


----------



## Tika V (Jan 30, 2013)

We first got Morris to spend slightly longer in the crate while we were having dinner just a metre away. We ignored him completely, eating through any wailing,, then when we was quiet he was let out. Not the most relaxing mealtime for us, but taught him the crate didn't always mean we were leaving him, just that he had to wait to be let out.

Good luck, and really enjoy those puppy cuddles
[/quote]

This type of thing is key in preventing the separation anxiety. If you only put the pup in the crate when you have to leave her she will associate the crate to being left alone which is negative in the dogs mind. Also when working on the crate training while you are home and pup is quiet just stroll by and drop a treat in and continue on. These type things help to make the crate a happy place where good things happen. As mentioned games & treats involving the crate can go a long way. Be sure your timing is good when you do release the pup from the crate when she quiet but say nothing just open door and walk away. Do not praise or treat her when releasing from the crate. Reward only for going IN never out. 
One other trick I did was hide her fav treat in the crate every so often when pup is out for play time. she will smell it and enter on her own and will be rewarded this way it just between her and the crate, the crate becomes this great magical place that good things happen. Don't be afraid to let her snuggle and sleep on your lap that's what Vs do best. I would let my girl fall a sleep then gently lay her in the crate with door open sometimes she wake up and come out but if tired enough she'd just sleep and eventually realize the crate doesn't always mean lock down. lol.. Tired pups are easier to crate train so play hard and keep at it. it will all come together and you'll be soooo glad you followed through.


----------

